# raw6 in netstat - intrusion?

## lo-jay

sorry for my ignorance, just checking my network.

ist raw6 standard for dhcpcd or an intrusion  :Confused: 

```
netstat -pl

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name    

tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN      2426/cupsd          

tcp6       0      0 localhost:ipp           [::]:*                  LISTEN      2426/cupsd          

raw6       0      0 [::]:ipv6-icmp          [::]:*                  7           2367/dhcpcd     
```

cheers again!

----------

## Ant P.

DHCP is neither TCP or UDP.

----------

## lo-jay

so, to make this clear for a network dummy like me:

it' all good???

cheers!

----------

